# Lekarze > Forum urologiczne >  problem z mężem Pomocy!!

## Nie zarejestrowany

witam. mam poważny problem od 2 lat z mężem...a raczej z napletkiem męża. . .to dość żenujące, że po miesiącach próśb i gróźb wylądowałam na forum a on nic sobie nadal ze swojego problemu nie robi. od lat wszystko było w porządku do czasu gdy skóra na członku męża delikatnie popękała. Naturalnie ograniczyliśmy stosunki czekając aż się wygoi. Z czasem pojawiało się to co raz częściej aż wreszcie zaobserwowaliśmy problemy(podczas wzwodu) z sunięciem napletka. Nie będe wspominala o tym, że już wtedy interweniowałam i prosiłam męża by udał się do urologa-zlekceważył. Dziś po kilkunastu miesiącach napletek nie schodzi w ogóle;/;/ nie ma zaczerwień, swędzeń, żadnych wydzielin. Pop prostu nie widać żołędzia nawet w stanie spoczynku nie jest w stanie "ściągnąć skóry" Najgorsze jest to, że mimo obietnic, nadal nie udaje się do lekarza, odwolywalam z 30 wizyt,mam dość proszenia,rozmów oraz straszenia(bo już do tego się posunełam) Mąż jest wstydliwy i wygląda na to, że bardzo infantylny :Frown:  nie wiem...inny mężczyzna już dawno choćby dla samego siebie chciałby zrobić z tym porządek. Nie rozumiem co się stało...bardzo proszę o jakiekolwiek porady być może w miare możliwości ocenienie "zmiany". z czego mogła wyniknąć. Dodam, że poroniłam w ostatnich miesiącach dwa razy...zaczynam się poważnie zastanawiać czy to co powstało z miesiącami mogło mieć wpływ jakikolwiek.naturalnie ja o siebie dbam i jestem w trakcie badań, jednak zaczynam się niepokoić czy rzeczywiście powinnam dostrzec jakies powiązanie między ciążem a jego dolegliwością. proszę o pomoc

----------


## toja

nie nalezy szukac powiazania z ciaza. najprawdopodobniej pani maz ma tzw stulejke. niestety nalezy cos z tym zrobic,gdyz gdy nie schodzi skorka z zoledzia rowniez nie jest w stanie pani maz dokladnie zadbac o higiene czlonka,gromadza sie tam w takim wypadku duze ilosci bakterii a co za tym idzie to sporo problemow dla pani meza. rowniez i dla pani jesli wspolzyjecie bez prezerwatywy. mimo wstydu zdrowie jest wazniejsze. niech maz pomysli czy warto narazac siebie i pania na problemy zdrowotne czy warto przezwyciezyc wstyd. nie ma sie czego wstydzic. ogromna ilosc mezczyzn ma podobny problem i mimo iz to krepujace udaja sie do specjalisty. moj maz mial taki sam problem i wstyd. mimo tego udal sie do chirurga i juz od lat jest po problemie. pozdrawiam

----------

